# 1st day of youth season



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Took my 12 year old out this morning till 11, we saw birds and had 2 different gobblers sounding off mid morning but couldn`t bring them in.Lets hear it from those that went out!


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

same here, heard three this morning, but couldn't bring em in, beautiful day to be in the woods though, good time with good friends


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow, didn't go out as my son isn't old enough. Did you guys see hens? My dad and I have talked for years about going the second week of regular season because so many hens cut us off every year. This year we finally bit the bullet and are hunting the second week. I was curious to see how everyone did today. I wish the best for the youngsters, as they are the future. I went fishing at Alum today and didn't hear any gobblers, but saw lots of vehicles pulled off the side of the road. Just curious, did you hear hens or see any? Did gobblers gobble after flydown and if so, did they gobbler only in the morning? Good luck and I wish the best of luck for all of you.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

My friend and i took his brother out yesterday. got set up and birds were hammering. a group of 2 jakes and 2 toms came in from behind us, but never came into the decoys. then i got a Big tom to come in from the opposite direction but he was unable to shoot because it went behind him because he swithched directions toward the first group that was coming lol. ANd finally after some more excited Cuttin a group of 7 jakes came right in to us about 10 yards and he shot one. 13.4lbs. IT was A great Morning! Cant wait to get back out. Never saw a HEN. But we did hear them up on the ridge. I was able to pull that big tom away from them, the one he never got a shot at.


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Took my son out yesterday morning and had at least 4 different gobbles on the roost. Finally around 8 we had 3 jakes and a tom come into the field where the decoys. They would look and gobble at the calls but would not come in. After a while they went back into the woods so I got out my longbox and paddled away and with in a minute the three jakes were on a dead run to our set up. I had to rush my son to set up and they came in on the wrong side so we had a miss. My son is 7 and this was his first time turkey hunting. What an great morning after the shot those birds stayed around us strutting and gobbling till 11 am. Could not get another shot but several times they came around and would walk up beside us. We are getting ready to head out now I will report later. I can not wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

We had enough action to get my 13 year old grandson his first turkey. A 15 lb. jake. There were 2 in a valley that had gobbled about 4 times early. About a half hour later we moved to the top of the valley they were in and they answered. I moved about 25 yards behind Ty and ended up calling them up to him. He made the right moves and picked the right spot for a 20 yard shot. Cool stuff!!


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Congratulations, great pics.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

nice pics, congrats on the turk


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice Pics, congratulations!!!
Glad to see the weather held out for everyone on Sunday. The first part of the week dosen't look good though. 

Good luck to everyone!!1


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats! good memorys to last a life time!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

First let me say that it was a beautiful weekend. Birds were gobbling on roost pretty good Sat. morning. I was hunting public land, got to our place early no other cars around. We set up on a gas line intersection, just about 7 we had a tom coming our way then I start hearing all kinds of calling coming from our right and behind us. Well you know what happens next....boom then people cheering. Of course I am fuming, they had to have parked right next to my car to walk in where they did. Well we gathered up our stuff and I walked up to the car and they where gone. I least my boys learned a lesson on ethical hunting. My oldest did manage a bird while hunting with my dad. They just didn't seem to be responding after fly down as much as last year. Here is a pic of my oldest son's bird.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

My grandson got his at 8am sat lots of turkeys gobbling!!!http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data//500/thumbs/4-18-09_2.jpg don't know how tp post pic?http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data//500/thumbs/4-18-09.jpg


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Sat 4/18
My son and dad hunted PA. They had several birds gobbling around them at daybreak. To make a long story short, when my son finally called a bird in, he shot and missed. Oh well, they still had a great time hunting togeather and hearing a lot of gobbling made things exciting.

Sun 4/19
Had a BIG Ohio tom coming in hot, but then he stopped around 50yds out and strutted. He wouldn't come any closer and my son just didn't have the confidence to shoot that far. I let him make the call about taking the shot or not, and I respect his decision not to shoot. The 15yr old is finally showing some signs of maturity.


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

FIRST OFF CONGRATS TO ALL THOES SUCCESSFUL YOUTHS, GOOD JOB. MY FRIEND AND I TOOK OUR BOYS TO OUR SPOT IN HARRISON CO. A LOT OF GOBBLING ON SAT AND A LOT OF HENS TOO. SAW 4 DIRDS ACROSS THIS FIELD WE WERE SET UP ON, BUT THE WOULD NOT CROSS AND WERE TO BUSY CHASING EACH OTHER AROUND. ON SUN NOT AS MUCH GOBBLING. SAW 3 HENS. HUNTED TILL 9:00 ON BOTH DAYS, MY SON WAS FIGHTING A RESPITORY INFECTION AND WAS FEELING BLUE, I HAD TO HAND IT TO HIM FOR GETTING OUT INTO THE WOODS. HE HAS A HUNT AT MOSQUITO ON THE 2nd. LOOKING FOWARD TO THAT. GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------

